# Pro-Bow Shops in SA



## BushPig

Howzit Guys,

I havnt really gone through the forum to check if this has already been done. As a new archer it would be a great help if we could get a list together of Archery Suppliers, Pro Bow shops etc with contact details ?

if already threaded then plz point the way.


----------



## Bushkey

No please go ahead. Lets see what we have.


----------



## INGOZI

Redge Grant of Archers Edge in Midrand/Witrivier is an absolute top notch guy that will go out of his way to ensure that you are happy. Just ask Valie with his brand new 80# LH Guardian.....


----------



## INGOZI

Redge Grant of Archers Edge in Midrand/Witrivier is an absolute top notch guy that will go out of his way to ensure that you are happy. Just ask Valie with his brand new 80# LH Guardian.....:darkbeer:


----------



## ASG

I'll second Ingozi. Redge is very good and passionate about the sport.

Unfortunately bow shops are popping up like mushrooms and you have to be very carefull. 
There IS a difference between an archery shop and a PRO Shop.

Also don't buy any bow that they tell you to. Most shops only stock one or two brands. 
Obviously they'll tell you that a Bowtech is better than a Mathews or a Hoyt is better than a Bowtech!
Shoot as many different brands and models as possible and buy the one that YOU liked the most not the one the shop owner does. If YOU enjoy the feel of an Alpine for example. Buy the Alpine!
You have to use the equipment. Not the idiot at the shop.


----------



## BushPig

*Bowtech Old Glory*

ya, look i havnt shot many Bows, but the bow the feels right for me " speaks to me" is the Bowtech Old Glory, i like the weight, draw, size, colour, feel of them 70# 29" inch dl. been trying to find out more info on them and all i get is great reviews, I have checked out the Bowtech Commander but still prefer the feel of the " old Glory" by far.

I know someone who has a few in stock, just gotta find the cash to get one before they all dis-appear.

G


----------



## INGOZI

Contact Redge, he is bound to find you a new Old Glory, maybe the guys at BowTech still have a few available that he can add to his next shipment from them. Hope you get your bow, I know how it is to wait and hope for something!


----------



## spatan

*spatan*

I am the managing partner of a Pro bow shop Called BLACK HAWK ARCHERY. We operate in the great kingdom of Kwazulu-Natal. We hold the P.S.E, AR and Browning Dealer ship in this Region. Our telephone no is 033 343 1442 or Cell 083 325 4717.

We live and breath archery. We are purveyors of the finest equipment and pride ourselves in the services we provide our fellow archers.

Stay strong, shoot straight.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## RayDando

Bowshop Tzaneen is where we get all our kit. Cecil is a great archer and knowledgeable bow technician when it comes to Bowtech's.
He is also the chairman of our club and spends much time there helping the newcomers (and oldcomers) out.
You can contact him at 0829262965.


----------



## Bushkey

BushPig said:


> ya, look i havnt shot many Bows, but the bow the feels right for me " speaks to me" is the Bowtech Old Glory, i like the weight, draw, size, colour, feel of them 70# 29" inch dl. been trying to find out more info on them and all i get is great reviews, I have checked out the Bowtech Commander but still prefer the feel of the " old Glory" by far.
> 
> I know someone who has a few in stock, just gotta find the cash to get one before they all dis-appear.
> 
> G


I shoot the Elite Energy, it is virtually a coppy of the Old Glory with the added bonus that it comes out with Barnsdale Limbs and Winners Choice strings. The only backdraw is the finish on the earlier models. If you want an Old Glory and you can't get one there is another option for you. I opted for it the time when Bowtech had the odd limb problem. I know there is some stock, you can speak to Cecil, I don't know what the Old Glory stock looks like. Cecil or Redge will have to tell you about that, cause I understand that Bowtech stoped making the OG.


----------



## valie

I'll Second Engee. Redge from Archers Edge really did a great job on my bow and also gave me some cool serving tips. The fact that he is operating less than a kilometer from my office also helps:wink:

I have supported 4 different pro shops but through a process of bad service exhorbitant prices etc I stopped supporting them.


----------



## Gerhard

valie said:


> I have supported 4 different pro shops but through a process of bad service exhorbitant prices etc I stopped supporting them.


Thats was my experience as well. I could buy sights like spot hog on ebay and have them shipped to my home for R650.00 and the best price bow shops want to give was R1200.00 on the specific model.

Broad heads the same. They are selling in USA for $22.00, with shipping they will be around R175.00. 

Best local price??? R230.00

Makes you think how much they make on stuff like bows and clothing...

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey

Gerhard said:


> I could buy sights like spot hog on ebay and have them shipped to my home


I bought a set o limbs directly from Barnsdale for my Energy and also saved about R500.00. 

How difficult is it to buy on ebay. I never tried.


----------



## OutaAfrica

I wish we had a pro shop in Richardsbay.We must travel to Matuba or do a telephonic order and had to wait 2-3 days , hate to wait that long for something. The shop in Matuba is nice but traveling 75 kilometer every time you need something also ads up at the end of the day. The shop in Empangeni only got limited stock, for example a set of nap thunderheads the owner bought in 2001 with the rand weak still sitting on the rack. The last time I was there selling for R550 needles to say more. I asked him why he still ask that price? He said that is what he paid and he is not willing to drop the price. So for the time being it is either Matuba or telephone.
Ain't there any body out there that is willing to consider a decent dealership in this area?


----------



## Bushkey

OutaAfrica said:


> I wish we had a pro shop in Richardsbay.We must travel to Matuba or do a telephonic order and had to wait 2-3 days , hate to wait that long for something. The shop in Matuba is nice but traveling 75 kilometer every time you need something also ads up at the end of the day. The shop in Empangeni only got limited stock, for example a set of nap thunderheads the owner bought in 2001 with the rand weak still sitting on the rack. The last time I was there selling for R550 needles to say more. I asked him why he still ask that price? He said that is what he paid and he is not willing to drop the price. So for the time being it is either Matuba or telephone.
> Ain't there any body out there that is willing to consider a decent dealership in this area?


Sounds to me that there is a opportunity for you to start a little sideline business.


----------



## Commander

Bushkey said:


> How difficult is it to buy on ebay. I never tried.


I'm thinking of buying from e-bay myself, but one of my collegues from work had a very unpleasant experience with customs. In the end he had to pay an import agent to fill in some forms. Ended up costing him more than it would have buying it locally. So I'm a bit scared...


----------



## BushPig

*Pro Bow Shop*

Ok,

The only Pro bow shop that i have dealt with is " The Pro Bow Shop " in waterfall in durban:

Ricky Wilson
0843716151

He Has been into Archery for quite a while now, gives great advise, is a bow hunter, his wife shoots SA colours, there setup is a double garage - one half is a workshop and the other a showroom stocked with product. He has always been very helpful and moves stock. Ricky supplies most of the guys at Kings Park Archery club, he supplies hunting and target bows, accesories, clothing etc custom made arrows....you name it. I think he organises hunts as well.

His shop only opens afterhours and on weekends, as it is his second job - a hobby that has grown to the point it is at. Ricky has a couple of Old Glorys in stock, new Martins etc and also sells second hand equipment. I am happy with dealing with him....just wanted to know what other shops were available out there.....nice to see that there are a few more, keep the post comming, i will continue to look around as well.

ta
Gavin


----------



## OutaAfrica

The sideline business is not the problem, the time is the biggest killer. Would love to with my working hrs and the other intrests I have will hardly be able to open the doors.


----------



## Matatazela

OutaAfrica said:


> I wish we had a pro shop in Richardsbay.We must travel to Matuba or do a telephonic order and had to wait 2-3 days , hate to wait that long for something. The shop in Matuba is nice but traveling 75 kilometer every time you need something also ads up at the end of the day. The shop in Empangeni only got limited stock, for example a set of nap thunderheads the owner bought in 2001 with the rand weak still sitting on the rack. The last time I was there selling for R550 needles to say more. I asked him why he still ask that price? He said that is what he paid and he is not willing to drop the price. So for the time being it is either Matuba or telephone.
> Ain't there any body out there that is willing to consider a decent dealership in this area?


They had a Reflex Buckskin for R4900 bare as well.... I have had similar thoughts about them - ie- they are not that progressive in their thinking!


----------



## Matatazela

Lloyd has done me well in the past! The service, selection and coffee are all great. Only thing is it is 225km from my house!


----------



## ASG

The mark up on bows in S.A is minimal.
The archery shops make their money on the other tackle you need. From B/Heads to clothing and BIG money on optics.


----------



## Matatazela

ASG said:


> The mark up on bows in S.A is minimal.
> The archery shops make their money on the other tackle you need. From B/Heads to clothing and BIG money on optics.


Speaking of which... ABH has adverts for things like a Pearson Diesel / Martin Cheetah for around the R2700 level... Serious performance for such a low price point! Things are getting lively in the entry level market....:wink:


----------



## INGOZI

Very true James, there are plenty of very good value bows for under R3500. Yes it's nice to have a top-of-the-range bow, but if I have to compare say a BowTech Tomkat or as you've mentioned, the Pearson Diesel to my first bow way back when (PSE Fire Flight) it looks like a freaking Ferrari next to a '73 Beatle!


----------



## B.Butch

could they do like a pro shop cat. like the classified adds and everyone with one can post there sight r information on how to reach them


----------



## Matatazela

Ox previously said that they won't do something like that because the forum becomes too fragmented. I think we should just keep it as a thread, and maybe it could be made into a sticky that stays at the top of the page.


----------



## Laura

The only bowshop I've been to is the Bushmans Bow Shop, designed for the small archery community in Grahamstown. One of the Rhodes Club archers decided that we need our own supply shop, so he opened one. 

http://www.bushmansbowshop.co.za/


----------



## Georgeo

*Buying and shipping from the states*

Hi there

If one buys equipment through ebay or another site, are their any taxes payable on this equipment? What has kept me from buying so far is the thought of any 'Nasty' surprises when your long awaited item appears in SA and you have to pay some additional tax or fee?

Regards

George

PS: Best Pro Shop in KZN is Rick Wilson from Bowpro and Outdoor.


----------



## spatan

*spatan*

Lets stay on the subject of Pro bow shops in the country. One's that are actualy open during business hours, not side line "in the garage" after hours extention of ones hobby type shops because there are plenty of those around.

We the real Pro bow shops out there trying to keep archery alive in our local "hoods" are critisized sometimes about the prices of archery accesseries and bows. If you do the math you'll see that to own and man a real pro bow shop that deal exclusivley in archery and archery related equipment and provide the prompt backup service and sound advice on "shooting form" at no extra cost (that can mean hours of financially unproductive time) and we do it willingly anytime anywhere(club,etc).

This is a plug for all real Pro bow shops in the country. Those who Buy on e-bay are welcome to go ahead and do so, the advice and coffee are always hot at Black hawk Archery and all are very welcome.

Shoot straight,

Spatan


----------



## OutaAfrica

*pro bow shops*



spatan said:


> Lets stay on the subject of Pro bow shops in the country. One's that are actualy open during business hours, not side line "in the garage" after hours extention of ones hobby type shops because there are plenty of those around.
> 
> We the real Pro bow shops out there trying to keep archery alive in our local "hoods" are critisized sometimes about the prices of archery accesseries and bows. If you do the math you'll see that to own and man a real pro bow shop that deal exclusivley in archery and archery related equipment and provide the prompt backup service and sound advice on "shooting form" at no extra cost (that can mean hours of financially unproductive time) and we do it willingly anytime anywhere(club,etc).
> 
> This is a plug for all real Pro bow shops in the country. Those who Buy on e-bay are welcome to go ahead and do so, the advice and coffee are always hot at Black hawk Archery and all are very welcome.
> 
> Shoot straight,
> 
> Spatan


Don't mind going to the smaller after hrs shops usually pick up a bargain there and a lot of this people it is a passion for them.The other thing is the mark ups on some shops I do understand the old excuse of import R/$ Tax Overheads and we only put a 10% markup story. But what I usualy do I use technology and see how much the product will cost in U$ convert it and see if I agree with the out come, and look for a nother supplier or leave it because the biggest problem in this country is sharks. 

Idon't mind paying up to 30%or even 40% more but some people sommer go balistic up to 100+ % increase on Equipment.
Just mentioned it in general and not to be taken by hard by any one
Hendrik


----------



## spatan

*spatan*



OutaAfrica said:


> Don't mind going to the smaller after hrs shops usually pick up a bargain there and a lot of this people it is a passion for them.The other thing is the mark ups on some shops I do understand the old excuse of import R/$ Tax Overheads and we only put a 10% markup story. But what I usualy do I use technology and see how much the product will cost in U$ convert it and see if I agree with the out come, and look for a nother supplier or leave it because the biggest problem in this country is sharks.
> 
> Idon't mind paying up to 30%or even 40% more but some people sommer go balistic up to 100+ % increase on Equipment.
> Just mentioned it in general and not to be taken by hard by any one
> Hendrik


You 'er dead right Hendrik, There are some sharks out there....However to make a shop work (to keep the doors open) one needs to have a reasonable markup this will depend on that particular operations over head. To hold a good range of equipment means a chunk of cash invested in some products that are not likely to "fly" off the selves so that there can be a small return on investment.

More math......All the whole archery comunity(in a given area) divided by the bow brands(this only applies if the shop are brand spacific) out there divided by the shops in the area, minus those who shop by mail order divided by the owners of each shop and you suddenly see theres not much in it for the individuals putting in the hours.

...Just some thoughts, Archery does not have the following as in the U.S.A as yet. To be able to operate on a volumes basis.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

